# DIY hides and backgrounds



## c1booth (Feb 13, 2008)

hi im in middle of planning and building viv i want to make a background and hides (think ill get more satisfaction knowing i did it all) ive done research and beleive polystyrene is best and use silicone or someting like to stick it but im stuck on pva glueing sand on tile grout, paint and varnish 

anyone any experiance in this or ideas?
thanks


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

check out this link, http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/36146-enclosure-construction-image-heavy.html

its from the habitat section

hope that helps


----------

